# Tick Removal



## paynecoder1

Is there a correct cpt for coding a removal of tick?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

paynecoder1 said:


> Is there a correct cpt for coding a removal of tick?



What was the method?  Tweezers, incision, etc?

If there wasn't an incision, the removal is inherent to the E/M code.


----------



## mgord

what diagnosis code would you use for a tick that was still in the wound?


----------



## paynecoder1

I would have used the codes from wound section depending on area and choose the complicated code.  But I have used the superficial injury codes for just the bite.  Hope this helps.


----------



## vj_tiwari

Hey,

I think you want to try for Injury --> Superficial by site --> (Plus the 4th digit as 4 or 5). & E code will be E906.4.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## GinnyMCCD

*Billing Mgn*

I wouldn't use an E code as a primary Dx I use 919.4 for a tick bite.  Usually E codes are for statistics only and can be used in addition to a code.  E/M for the removal of tick if using only a tweezers and 10120 if incision is made.


----------

